# Did you NOT experienced bullying?



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Did anyone experienced NO sort of bullying whatsoever?
Causation between anxiety and people, though it varies from individual to individual I doubt bullying has not been suffered by someone with SA.

Check the poll, please vote, thanks.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Voted 1. the only time i was bullied was for maybe a month during a summer camp when i was 6 or 7, by a few dumbass ghetto kids. Didn't really affect me at all.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Never been bullied in my life.
I have been a bully once or twice though... not proud.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I know quite a few people who got bullied by I am truly surprised it hasn't happened to me besides a few words tossed out here and there. Maybe the fact that I'm scary looking with my metal hair and leather jacket. :b


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Thinking about it now, I forgot to add that condescending/abusive parents are a type of bully.
(I know this could have affected the voting).

Me personally, as far as school bullying goes, it would be a 1 or 2, barely anything. With parents, specially my dad, it would be a 6.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not really, no. I've had people do and say ****ty things to me, but they were mostly random isolated incidents. Nothing consistent.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Just one or two incidents of racial abuse when I was about 6/7. Nothing else since then.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When you call someone a friend and they are always joke insulting you, you know it is joking but it still has an impact....is that bullying???


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> When you call someone a friend and they are always joke insulting you, you know it is joking but it still has an impact....is that bullying???


This would be bullying, a friendly bullying, very slight effects on the victim but effects nevertheless.
If it happened a lot(hung out in a group of people like that for a long time) you could vote 1, if it was just a few times you could say it's a zero.

A lot of the young people I've known refer to each other with derogatory terms, I personally detest it. I think it's a way to set a verbally-dominant role, insults come and go and the roles change.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> This would be bullying, a friendly bullying, very slight effects on the victim but effects nevertheless.
> If it happened a lot(hung out in a group of people like that for a long time) you could vote 1, if it was just a few times you could say it's a zero.
> 
> A lot of the young people I've known refer to each other with derogatory terms, I personally detest it. I think it's a way to set a verbally-dominant role, insults come and go and the roles change.


Mmmmm....I grew up with that untill I was about 13 but I have it again....it's just his personality, he said he doesn't do it to people he doesn't like....I voted 1


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was only bullied/tormented by my best friend from 3rd grade until 8th grade. She even went to great lengths to make sure our classmates ignored me or didn't like me for some reason. I was too shy/scared to do anything about it until 8th grade.

Edit: I voted a 2 since it was just one person close to me. Maybe I should have voted higher?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I was for a couple years in junior high. That sucked big time. I think junior high should be outlawed, it's such an awkward time and the kids are horrible to each other.

I'm surprised the poll doesn't have more 9's and 10's though. That's surprising.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I was only bullied/tormented by my best friend from 3rd grade until 8th grade. She even went to great lengths to make sure our classmates ignored me or didn't like me for some reason. I was too shy/scared to do anything about it until 8th grade.
> 
> Edit: I voted a 2 since it was just one person close to me. Maybe I should have voted higher?


*I* think you should have voted rather high. That what you described sounds like some serious bullying, 5 years of bullying by a "friend".
*T*his is different than non-friend bullying because besides all the negative emotions you might experience you also feel betrayed. There is where bullying causes anxiety, because we see how the people that "loves" us or are our "friends" treat us and we imagine what would total strangers do, this makes you lose hope in new relationships.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

becks said:


> I was for a couple years in junior high. That sucked big time. I think *junior high should be outlawed*, it's such an awkward time and the kids are horrible to each other.
> 
> I'm surprised the poll doesn't have more 9's and 10's though. That's surprising.


*Voluntary* sounds better.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking back, I was harassed and made a laughing stock of quite a bit, but I had a few friends and never thought of myself as a victim of bullying. There were a few guys who had it worse than me, maybe that's another reason.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I voted 6 but thats probably too high...I was picked on a lot growing up because I was nerdy and shy, but I'm sure it could have been much worse.


----------



## DoubleEdged (Feb 14, 2011)

Was bullied for three years straight. Since I was sorted into the Gifted class when I was ten, I was the ONLY GIRL in the middle of twenty boys. Tried to hold my own but in the end I just gave it. Up till now I think that was what sparked off the worst phase of my Social Anxiety.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I voted 1 as I had a few experiences when I was quite young but I stood up for myself at that time which I think strange now. I posted this in another thread a while ago:

I was never bullied in school even though I was alone a lot of the time. I was so lucky in that sense. As a young kid I remember standing up for myself when threatened a couple of times and I think now, did I really do that. In later years of school, when I had to walk past a group of bullies, I often heard one of them say to the rest and referring to me, "leave him alone, he is alright" or something like that. So I was really lucky in that sense.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I selected 2 but it might be more of a 1 or 0.5. 

Junior high wasn't bad at all, I had a small group of friends. Went to two high schools, first HS I had 3 friends(both from junior high) and then we moved to another state and at my second HS I had ZERO friends. Didn't get bullied too much but when I did I fought back, and sometimes it resulted in me receiving after school detentions or in-building suspensions. I was more of a loner at my second high school than I was a bully victim.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Was bullied physically a few times (actual hitting and blows etc.), but it was never a pattern. Verbal bullying doesn't really bother me. I learnt to deal with it. But the bullying began quite early. I remember not getting a place to sit on the first day in kindergarten. And when I told the teacher and my parents, they just laughed about it. They still laugh about that episode, in fact, and call me too oversensitive because I still remember the incident. I guess it was a mistake to expect anything better.

7 should be about right for me.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I got picked on from time to time, but no bullying so I would say a 3 or a 2.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mm 100

Yeah,,, it's 9 years since I graduated from high school and some of what they did( plays in my head!!! ) they *destroyed my life*

10,11 and 12th (esp 11th !!) 2.5 years of torture,, what they did wassn't just bullying!! wasn't something normal!!

I'm the only losser in all that!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/school-bullies-found-a-2nd-one-on-facebook-111963/

the 1st one I found on face book

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/school-bullies-found-one-on-facebook-110614/

my post about the 3rd was deleted ,, still couldn't find the 4th!!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

No I was never bullied. 

I had a Cold War type relationship with two guys during elementary school, Basically, the threat of escalation made us avoid each other.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

I was bullied from time to time, so a 5 or 6.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Kind of I suppose. Despite being awkward, I was one of the better athletes, so that probably saved me from too much beyond ribbing. If I am going to fingerpoint somebody, it would be two male teachers in junior high, who used to ridicule and belittle me in front of the rest of the students to I guess relate better with the other students.
I think the feeling of rejection was more damaging to my self confidence than being harassed and bullied. I have always had the feeling of being an outsider, even when I was part of something. I don't think that is easily clear to other people that would probably say I was always doing something as part of some group.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Not at all. I've gotten some bad remarks, but nothing consistent from one single person.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Only a little when I was 6-8. I voted 1. What did much more damage was the being ignored in high school.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I picked 7.I was bullied for being half black, then for the way i looked and for my accent when i speak french.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I consider myself lucky to not have gotten teased much as a kid (staying quiet actually worked for protection lol). On the other hand, i had like no friends usually and might as well have been invisible, which sucked.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Kicking a bullies as* is the best thing I ever did for myself, and ended any bullying I was experiencing. I was a pretty overweight kid, and got teased a little bit, but when one kid tried to hit me I just lost it. Im really not sure I would have stopped if there werent teachers there. I wasnt even a violent kid


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was rarely bullied myself. I usually just agreed with everybody in school and said what I thought everyone wanted to hear. Kept it down to a minimum


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I was often a part of other peoples jokes. like the one friend would be "haha theres your girlfriend..." & the other friend being very embarrassed and disgusted. Or a guy asking me out as a joke to his friends. It happened often in various ways. I'm not sure where to put it on the scale 1-10.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> mm 100
> 
> Yeah,,, it's 9 years since I graduated from high school and some of what they did( plays in my head!!! ) they *destroyed my life*
> 
> ...


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I kept my head down stayed out of the limelight so much that no one knew who I was in school. Because of that, I managed to avoid most bullying.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mild bullying experiences from coworkers. Also got bullied in grade 7 from this gigantic grade 8 kid, he was about 6'2" at that time. I put a 4.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I was never bullied. Some kid tried to in 4th grade but my older neighbour (she was in 6th or 7th grade) saw it and put a stop to it (she grabbed him by his shirt and told him he's deadmeat if he ever does it again lol).


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never been bullied, and I still have SA. Then again I was never popular in school either. Mostly I was just ignored.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I cant really rate this. I would be between a 0 to 1. I believe that 99% of people have been bullied in some way shape or form. Even bullies themselves.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Both in school and college


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I was one of the lucky kids who didn't get bullied.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Not really, no. Gave it a 1.


----------



## Timcanpy (Jul 13, 2011)

I got bullied when I was 6 or 7, After that I become the bully so that they wont bully me.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Had some weird bullying experiences. 
Most of the time I was one of the people who just wasn't picked on, but sometimes I got a bit of hassle from people who disliked my friends.... and because I am very stubborn.
Also I was told the "just ignore them" trick from a young age. Let me tell you, it doesn't work. They don't get bored because you won;t react. They find it funny and try more ****. I pledge to stand up for myself more.
Once got pushed into the road by this muscle-bound guy who thought i was bullying someone he knew. (Not true, but why let that get in the way). That upset and scared me a lot, but I am over it now I think.

Overall I have been lucky, no sustained periods of bullying or much pyhsical violence/persistent emotional abuse. 
Bullying is an awful thing, people don't realise the harm they do, or don't care... whatever.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

4.
I guess, there were a few instances.
Otherwise I wasn't really bullied much, since i kept to myself and all.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I was bullied by the majority of people I came into contact with in high school, every day to some extent. Basically just for being quiet/awkward and kind of odd. I have no idea where I'd fit on this scale though, as I'm not sure what I'd consider to be a 10.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

2

As much as I hate bullies, and will attempt to stop them from bullying, I was rarely bullied myself. In grade 6-7, I was hazed for not 'swearing' like other kids did, and I was asked if I wanted to fight once, but aside from those instances, I was left alone and unharrassed...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd say about a 4. Several kids often teased/taunted me and occasionally someone would push me or play "keep-away" with my stuff. I think it was all because I didn't have self-confidence. 

I didn't really belong to any of the social groups in school. I was somewhat athletic, but I didn't have enough motivation to play any sports and I didn't really care for most of the guys who did play. I had no known musical talent, so I didn't join the band. I had no desire to do drama. Looking back, there are a lot of people I wish I had spent more time getting to know. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

In high school people only made a few negative comments towards so I was pretty lucky.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I dealt with the typical minor name-calling in elementary school but it wasn't very common. Also had some issues with some so-called "friends" who turned against me a couple of times.

The worst bullying I've ever experienced was from a "friend" I had in middle school. She was being a brat and managed to turn my entire school bus against me one day. I got off the bus crying and went home. 

Other than those incidents, people tend to leave me alone. I guess people hardly noticed me.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah not really. Only for a short time when some older kids made fun of me for wetting my pants


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9 from my own father and 4 or 5 from kids at school.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I put 5 because I was bullied as a small child but after awhile I got angry enough to start fighting back and won most of the fights I got into.

Besides where I grew up everyone had enemies and had to look over their shoulder incase they found themselves outnumbered or outgunned without warning. What went around came around in Dandy.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Zero, that's the truth, was always somewhat normal and popular, didn't suffer from SA until I hit my 20's, wish I could take a time machine back to see what it was the happened.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was never bullied or picked on.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Like 2. Now and then people would make their comments but that's all.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, I just beat myself up to make it look like I was already someone else's *****.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

zero. never been bullied in my life.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I dealt with _some_ bullying in the fifth grade or so. Other than that? Not much. I had SA well before any of that so I don't think it had much to do with it. It didn't help but it sure didn't cause it.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Zero. I think people don't bully me because they don't know anything about me. I guess they think I might actually beat the **** out of them. Maybe Social Anxiety Disorder has it's small benifits. Haha


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

as arbitrary and subjective as this poll is, it shows absolutely no correlation with bullying to anxiety


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only once in High School, he was throwing something at me in study hall, I told the teacher he got into trouble and he "threatened" to kick my @$$ but I had friends around and they had my back if anything happened . I told my guidance counselor about him ( because it did have me shaken up ) and he got into trouble for sure and never had a problem with him or anyone else. Even with being shy people have always seemed to like me in a way and I do open up after sometime.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Only place I've been bullied was at home by my verbally abusive parents. Otherwise, school and work were just fine for me.


----------



## hihoum123 (Jul 31, 2009)

about 45% of responders have been bullied (from 5-10) ...

i put 7 , it's been a real struggle for me since secondary and high school


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4. In grades 2-4 I got kind of verbally bullied, or teased or whatever, by a small group of kids because I was an easy target but I never saw it as anything big. I then did a bit of bullying myself as I got older. Like a 3 or 4.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I was made fun of on several occasions from elementary to middle school about having a big nose. So I was insecure about that for a longgg time. But I'm over it now. I wouldn't really consider that bullying though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I put 6, although I should have gone a lot lower. Since my SA only started becoming noticeable at around 12, I wasn't really bullied before then. I used to get some name calling which eventually stopped after I stood up to them once. At one point I was even part of a crowd that used to bully other groups, although I didn't join in.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

The number vote wasnt really ideal.. :|
I got my fair share of bullying from primary school to like age 10 from this fat ginger kid who seemed to take a particular dislike to me..
I think he was just jealous that I was better looking than him.. And an easy target cause I was skinny and lightweight :b
He got his just-desserts though >


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

I was racially bullied for pretty much as long as i can remember in primary and high school. But regretfully I have also bullied people in my time.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

8. It's why I hate high school and primary school so much. Even outside school... a lot of the people I hated also came from the same primary school and the same village.... but yeah, bullied physically and verbally.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, but it didn't bother me alot because I had friends that backed me up too


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I voted 2 despite one glaring reason for me to be a target for bullying because I always stood up for myself.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I would say around a 3, perhaps. For the most part, I was severely ignored and forgotten about, which did quite a bit of bad mental damage in my opinion. I can trace a lot of my issues back to the fact that I wasn't seen at all. There were a few cases however when people would confront me about my SA in a really rude and sarcastic manner, which I would interpret as bullying. And make fun of me when I couldn't answer back due to selective mutism.

In HS, I remember this group of girls in my one class who would bully me in a really odd way. Every day when we were waiting in the hallway, they would surround me in a circle and get way too close for comfort, _right_ to my face, and scream at each other, saying awfully uncomfortable things, and I couldn't escape from them. I was just shocked into silence every time it happened. They would stand there and scream at each other like I was just a ghost in their circle. I was so frightened every time because they were _big_ loud girls. It was such a strange way to torment me really.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I never considered the bullying I went through as the worst. Sure my money got stolen and swindled, I got smacked around and they made me do their homework and ofcourse there's the pointing and laughing and name calling but I know some people who've had it alot worse.


----------

